# Any opinions?



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 9, 2017)

Ive always wanted to try Traps drums. I remember seeing them when i was younger. Being theyre not full drums, i was curious as to how loud/full they sounded. I almost wanna buy a set if they can stand up to practice/small shows. Micd of course. Any one have experience? Anyone know how they sound? for comparison, im used to smaller bop kits


----------



## drumwerks (Aug 17, 2017)

I played on some of those years ago. Like late 80s or early 90s. They didn't sound half bad, but there wasn't much projection. That, of course, isn't so bad if you're looking to keep the volume down. And, they weren't bad mic'ed - they will be very dry, I guess, from the lack of shells.

The one thing I definitely remember NOT liking what how they felt when playing. They didn't feel right. Maybe it was the fact you were not pushing any air like in a real drum, but they just played differently than full shell drums. 

I was intrigued, but never got over the playability feel. Never went on to buy my own.

Just my two cents...


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 27, 2017)

drumwerks said:


> I played on some of those years ago. Like late 80s or early 90s. They didn't sound half bad, but there wasn't much projection. That, of course, isn't so bad if you're looking to keep the volume down. And, they weren't bad mic'ed - they will be very dry, I guess, from the lack of shells.
> 
> The one thing I definitely remember NOT liking what how they felt when playing. They didn't feel right. Maybe it was the fact you were not pushing any air like in a real drum, but they just played differently than full shell drums.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. I definitely remember them in pawn shops in the late 90s, though the site claims to only have come around in 04 which doesnt seem right. But i definitely need the low volume. Would you say they felt like an electric kit? cause i know those feel wrong in so many ways


----------



## Splenetic (Dec 22, 2017)

Best username, lol.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 30, 2017)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> Best username, lol.


I was a much different person 6 years ago. I held many Dave Chapelle quotes, that my friends and bandmates now dread


----------

